
T-Mobile CEO says if Sprint deal fails, prices may go up - anikan
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/t-mobile-ceo-says-if-sprint-deal-fails-prices-may-go-up/
======
bobajeff
Prices may go up if it goes through.

Prices may go down if we split telcoms into smaller companies that compete
with each other.

